

How to have lunch with the brightest minds in SV? - ohadpr

After several months of building a product (whilst getting feedback from users all along) I'm looking to have lunch with several top-notch programmers/evangelists in the Mobile Web area. We've got users, even traction and a really really useful and cool product.<p>What's the best way to reach these people and buy them lunch/beer?
======
karlzt
<http://letslunch.com/>

------
citizenkeys
<http://grubwith.us>

------
ohadpr
nice sites but is there a more direct and effective way to reach 1 on 1 with
these guys?

